# 1/32 Horton 229!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Whoa! 

http://www.hlj.com/product/volsws08/Air


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah in the SWS/ZM series. Their stuff is interesting but grossly over-engineered unless you want to make a cut away model. Also, their similar P-51, suffers from a lot of fictional structural detail. The basic Mustang is not as good as Tamiya's by a long shot.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're also doing a Do335 like this. But.... where the hell would I put it?!?!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Definitely on my "Most Wanted" list!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That is REALLY interesting! May have to have it.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

A 1/32 DO335? Hell, I'll *MAKE* room!

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the 335:
http://www.hlj.com/product/hkm01e07


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the Horten comes with a clear outer shell to display inner workings, would make an interesteing display.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeee-Hawww !
Just notified that my kit has shipped !
I should be receiving it on the 30th......

Perhaps I'll do a little oob review for y'all


I'm sooooo jazzed !!!!


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

The engine detail on the 229 is amazing!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

A buddy of mine in my local IPMS chapter brought the Ho229 (in the box, not built up) to the meeting in back in July to show the club. It's even more impressive in person than in the pics!


----------



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

ZM kits are top shelf!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And that's where they stay, 'cause I got no place to put it if I build it!


----------

